
Is Swift 3 worth it? - lukeatit
http://indiedeepcode.tumblr.com/post/147598583726/is-swift-3-worth-it
======
msie
I'm hating how complex Swift is and wondering what real benefit there is. I
just read about how the compiler has difficulties with some expressions and
how the constraint solver in the type checker can take 15s(?) to resolve some
easy expressions. Oh no...

